# My R34 Pics



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

So yeah, after a long while of wondering if i should do this, i talked with the photographer and he told me to do it (peer pressure) so, anyway, Thanks Dino for helping me out so much with all this from the start! and Id like to say thank you to Miguel over at Newera cause i put him thru shit at one point for nothing but i hope he forgives me 

So everyone's asked, here's your answer. (tho, ive left enough little tips here and there, i mean look at the avatar and the sig haha)


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Very very nice Rain. (said the Arab:chuckle: )
About time a Z-tune owner graced this forum. Congrats. Looks fantastic just how it is.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Rain said:


> So yeah, after a long while of wondering if i should do this, i talked with the photographer and he told me to do it (peer pressure) so, anyway, Thanks Dino for helping me out so much with all this from the start! and Id like to say thank you to Miguel over at Newera cause i put him thru shit at one point for nothing but i hope he forgives me
> 
> So everyone's asked, here's your answer. (tho, ive left enough little tips here and there, i mean look at the avatar and the sig haha)


Z-Tune:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

woof!

The best R34 of all time!


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

True legend of a car! I knew someone had to own one! 

Can we have more pictures - even if they are just point and click ones?!?!

Have you driven it? The seat covers are still on...


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

No! you own a Z-Tune? Do you realise you own the best R34 on the Forums? 
Congrats to the Z-tune owner.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Cool mate, . . . you get he car only now? or you allready had it before?


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Rain, you are the "DADDY" congratulations, stunning car.


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

Oh yeah. Very nice. Where's the rest of the pics  

Gaz.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I took her out for a spin while Iwata-san was not looking ....goes pretty good and the brakes & tyres are al bedded in LOL:chuckle:


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Just awsome mate. congratulations. brillaint to have a Z tune on here. 

james.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

haha Ill post up more pics later this weekend.

Well its a long long story. BUT long story short. The car was completed only a few months ago, since then its been on the boat, and its with my family now. I however am no with my family haha ill be seeing it for the 1st time in March. Reason: while all this was happening i ended up proposing to my GF who lives in Canada...so yes..im stuck in Canada ...FOR NOW!!!! 

Anywho, thanks everyone, ill most probably register with the...register...and all that once ive spent some quality time. All the pics i got are while she was being prep-ed for shipping etc. 

Hahaha  Dino. Thanks again! Yer a star!

But heres another 2, im away this weekend so ill post on the sunday.










Just before it went in to the Transport truck.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

GTR RGT said:


> No! you own a Z-Tune? Do you realise you own the best R34 on the Forums?
> Congrats to the Z-tune owner.


haha even i know i dont own the best car here  (Edit: or the best R34)

I am just another owner, of another example of the best car there is. A Skyline.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

:bowdown1: :bowdown1: WOW ! You the man ! :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Rain said:


> I am just another owner, of another example of the best car there is. A Skyline.


:bowdown1: 
Your the man, that had to said more time to time on this forum . . 

THX

Chris


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

I still cant beleive you own a Z-Tune. Theee best skyline on the forums! Let me come and wash it.:bowdown1:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Awesome stuff. :smokin: 

What a relief - I don't know how I managed to avoid saying anything when I saw '016' in your sig a few months back


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

drooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool

- Kevin.


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

You lucky lucky lucky git  

We are all not worthy :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

congratulations mate

more pic's PLZ


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

has anyone got a pillow!!!:nervous: 

:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Very nice.


----------



## johnthesifu (Feb 14, 2007)

you should be one of the happiest men on earth :thumbsup:


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Rain said:


> So yeah, after a long while of wondering if i should do this, i talked with the photographer and he told me to do it (peer pressure) so, anyway, Thanks Dino for helping me out so much with all this from the start! and Id like to say thank you to Miguel over at Newera cause i put him thru shit at one point for nothing but i hope he forgives me
> 
> So everyone's asked, here's your answer. (tho, ive left enough little tips here and there, i mean look at the avatar and the sig haha)



I RELISH IN YOUR GLORY. MY GOD. :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Rain, can i be rude and ask were is home for you? UK? (hopeing)


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

haha sorry guys not the UK but close. Cyprus but only for a little while recently sold the house. Probably be moving to the UAE, no conversions happening strictly track car if that does become the case.


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Dude congrats, car looks awsome.
Were bouts in Cy are you? As i will be there for 3weeks from the 18th of March.
Plus i will have my R34 with me too.

Tony


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Yeah i remember talking to you and someone else about meeting up, ill try to but since the family is moving, it will be hectic, gotta help them move and all that take the little sister to school in the mornings probably in the 34 

Ill be around Nicosia, for a week or two come the 20th Ill PM you when im in CY if i can get a free afternoon.

No judgements on age! haha i worked my ass to the god damn bone for this.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

GTR RGT said:


> I still cant beleive you own a Z-Tune. Theee best skyline on the forums! Let me come and wash it.:bowdown1:


haha stop saying that! its not THE best  its a good example of what allot of hard work and dedication to a child hood dream can get you. I LOVE loads of peoples cars here, Dinos to me is AMAZING, so is Beans, that is what i wanted all my live. The fact i got VERY lucky and landed a spot for this car was just that, luck. but i couldnt pass it up.

Anywho, Dino has done a nice write up on the car (i dunno if it has any info on how i got it haha but thats a fun story) in Turbo Magazine which is yet to come out im waiting for it 

So MORE PICS!













































Plastic fetish..mmmmmm... :nervous:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Superb car & congratulations on owning a legend or other Skyline owners holy grail :thumbsup:

I'll be the first (& only probably) to say something bad, I don't like the strut brace  

I just hope the rest of the forum have enough kleenex & don't suffer with too much with R.S.I :chuckle:


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Superb car & congratulations on owning a legend or other Skyline owners holy grail :thumbsup:
> 
> I'll be the first (& only probably) to say something bad, I don't like the strut brace
> 
> I just hope the rest of the forum have enough kleenex & don't suffer with too much with R.S.I :chuckle:


ahem.... why would we need kleenex?

*goes to the bathroom*


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Haha, thats fine everyone has their likes and dislikes, tho I love the brace, titanium sexiness love how it looks so raw and purposeful i even like the dirty welds on it.


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

do you drive the car?? as the seats and wheel are covered up!!... PLEASE dont say its just in storage?.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

he isn't in the country where the car is,read the thread again mate 

also said that if he has to,then it'll only be driven on track,but it will be driven!


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Big congrats on the Z-Tune. Definitely a quality car all round.


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> he isn't in the country where the car is,read the thread again mate
> 
> also said that if he has to,then it'll only be driven on track,but it will be driven!



sorry!! my bad.... :nervous: 

more pics when you get it on a track PLEASE!!:bowdown1:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Track pics will come in a while, but they will come, im getting in some track time and getting my racing license in June here in canada, but im using a WRX as a base for my track racing here. so im sure ill have a very different experience with this car. 

It will be driven for sure, but i dont plan on driving it much during the day, since the summers are madness and would ruin the cars interior. the sun can warp dashboards in about 20 mins of the car being parked, its happened to 3 cars ive seen. 

The fact im not with my car, Unique (sorry dont know yer name) can be blamed, like most things in life, to a woman 

And the only reason the car isnt here in canada with me, is because 1)Bitch to import to this otherwise great country 2) no idea how long im staying here.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Oh, that's rather nice*

The deserved reward for years of hard graft. Kudos to you.

Curious - you have 016 in your signature but the engine plaque says 017? If they've given you two in error, I would like to bravely volunteer to look after the spare one.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Haha! yeah dont ask me, i saw that too, i guess it started at 000 perhaps for Nismos own car? i dunno.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Bean, did you know i had one for a while or did you just have a suspicion ?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Rain said:


> Bean, did you know i had one for a while or did you just have a suspicion ?


I knew that someone in Cyprus had bought one (around the middle of last year IIRC) and the avatar pics had me wondering; but the sig change to '016' was the giveaway.
It's very cool - enjoy yourself with it :smokin:


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*,*

are you greek mate ?


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

=D haha Bean im guessing either Dino told you or Iwata-san said something if you talk to him ? hhaha 

Nope not greek, South Asian.


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

does look awsome mate. the front wings look lovely. did they come on all Z tunes or they aftermarket parts?

james.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

They came on all the Z-Tunes, and are also available as an aftermarket part aswell now. 

Only difference is Original Z-Tune was CFRP, whereas aftermarket Nismo item is FRP


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Congratulations on buying our ultimate wet dream


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks everyone, yeah and thats another thing, ive heard people replacing parts on these cars for after market stuff! i really doubt id be doing any of that. Nismo didnt spend all that time and research for nothing. Only nismo parts are going on this car.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Cheers Rain for all the infos, please stay on this forum, not only because you have one of the most interesting and rare GTRs, but also because you contribute on a professional level on here . . .

Enjoy your ride, and let us know infos about, from time to time. . . ..:wavey: 


Regards

Chris


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Rain said:


> Thanks everyone, yeah and thats another thing, ive heard people replacing parts on these cars for after market stuff! i really doubt id be doing any of that. Nismo didnt spend all that time and research for nothing. Only nismo parts are going on this car.


Glad to hear you wont convert the car to LHD if you move.

droooooooooooool...oh, I already said that!

- Kevin.


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

ive not posted on this forum in a while now, i came on and see this...now im gonna go away again and cry...

Z tune really is a simply amazing machine. congrats on getting one


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Am quite proud there is an owner of one of these on here now! Anyway lovely car an enjoy it! Love the strut brace too!


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup: 

Thanks everyone for the comments! Thanks Lux haha professional i think is a little much. I have ALLOT to learn still about these amazing machines. 

Im happy to represent at least one owner here and ill be joining the register soon.

Other wise, if anyone wants any info i can provide right now, let me know.

Again cheers everyone!


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Awesome car, enjoy it !


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Rain said:


> =D haha Bean im guessing either Dino told you or Iwata-san said something if you talk to him ? hhaha


lol - no, neither of them - but I have noticed that, as a foreigner, lots of the engineers at Nismo assume you can't understand what they are saying, so you can hear some interesting stuff at Omori Factory sometimes....


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

superb car. congratulations :thumbsup: 
:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Bean said:


> lol - no, neither of them - but I have noticed that, as a foreigner, lots of the engineers at Nismo assume you can't understand what they are saying, so you can hear some interesting stuff at Omori Factory sometimes....


:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: 

Classic! i bet you have heard some interesting things!!


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

Is that another Z-tune in the background on the last pic? Nice....very nice. Respect.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

No just a regular R34

Rain...I'll post more pix up if you don't mind. I've been meaning to screw around with some from this shoot!!


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

DCD said:


> No just a regular R34
> 
> Rain...I'll post more pix up if you don't mind. I've been meaning to screw around with some from this shoot!!


OOOOOHHH yes please


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Haha go crazy Dino, they are your pictures after all


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

COME ON DCD, POST THOSE PICS!!  RAIN SAID IT IS OKEY!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Wow. What can I say that has not been said already? Awesome car.
When you take it on the track, get some vids as well.


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

What's the mileage on it? (Just want to make sure it isn't a wall ornament... after all, it does have plastic on the seats...)


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Those pics were taken while it was being shipped to me from Japan.

I live in Canada right now so the car can not be with me. i am flying back home to where it will be in a few weeks to see it and drive it. 

As far as going on the track it will have to wait till i move to a country that has tracks available. Or canada changes it stupid import laws to let me bring this car in. obviously the 1st option is more likely than the latter.


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Rain said:


> Those pics were taken while it was being shipped to me from Japan.
> 
> I live in Canada right now so the car can not be with me. i am flying back home to where it will be in a few weeks to see it and drive it.
> 
> As far as going on the track it will have to wait till i move to a country that has tracks available. Or canada changes it stupid import laws to let me bring this car in. obviously the 1st option is more likely than the latter.


I live in Canada. Whereabouts are you located?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

do you happen to have pictures of the car while it was being converted from R34 GTR to Z-Tune? (this i'd love to see as a step by step transformation)

And i guess you didn't supply the GTR,so have you got pictures of the original base GTR before the conversion aswell?


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

This is a real Z-Tune.

He has his serial number on the Engine Cover. Look on Page 2.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

yeah i know that,but aren't all Z-Tunes an R34 GTR to start off with,that is basically taken back to a bare shell and then worked back up from there.....

what i want to see is the process of stripping the R34 GTR,and then the "making" to the R34 GTR Z Tune finished


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

JapFreak786 said:


> what i want to see is the process of stripping the R34 GTR,and then the "making" to the R34 GTR Z Tune finished


I hope someday they will do a memorial video of the R34 and include the Z-Tune s making . .:smokin: :bowdown1:


----------



## Shabs (May 14, 2005)

Congrats rain..Your car is awesome..You are the envy of every forum member lol


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Yeah we got some pics of that happening, not MY one but A car, the pics i was sent of this are printed in a nice book about the Ztune and are given to the owners with a sweet CF brief case  

JapFreak is correct  no i didnt supply the car in fact my build was pushed back a month because they [Nismo] had trouble finding a donor car they liked! 

I dont know if i am allowed to post those pics as right now Dino and I and i guess Turbo magazine are the ones that have them apart from Nismo so i dont really know. Baiscly you are right the gut the car entirely, put it on a 360Deg chassis mount and use huge welders to fuse the panels together in specific spots. They then apply the Dry CF on the car, they cover the struts for added rigidity. and a whole bunch more. its a long long process. but because they are dealing with such a limited amount is doesnt seem like it took very long. We (Dino and I) THINK my car was actually the last ZTune, its numbered 16 but i think thats because i got on the 16th spot. not because the car was the 16th built. I think number 15 was the one in Australia. So i have a feeling they lined us up together because ours were overseas and they could leave us for last  Cause my car was still being built while all that footage and pics of the Australian one was floating about. 

Anyway. The stripping os just that man they strip it bare everything, so its nothing that much to see haha  the welding is done by hand, like i said before using huge welding arms.

Thats about it really, wait till Dino replys and see if he can up those pics.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Shabs  i envy loads of members here with amazing skylines. some even have TWO!! haha I would have loved to buy a stocker and make it myself but i couldn't since ive been traveling from one place to the other i need to setle down before i can think of doing that. i wouldnt have had the time to put in to it and make it how i would want to. 

Like i said before it was a total stroke of luck that i got placed on the Z-Tune list. It was a chance i couldnt pass up.


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

A stock car never looked so good


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

very well done. congrats. Z-tune is an amazing car. I've been lucky enough to see a few, and was given a little tour and omori factory (man they make you sign a lot of forms!). but owning one was not an option for me. I think it's money well spent and I'm sure it will gives you years of pleasure. Hey, it's more exclusive than most ferarri, or lambo etc. and as fast if not faster too!

as for the engine number thing, it's just the engine number that's different. I noticed the one here in aus has the same thing. they must have used one engine or something, possibly in development? and just kept the sequence going. so even though you have chassis #16 it has engine #17.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Yeah figured as much. Oh yeah was i right in saying the one over there was Number 15 ? did you remember at all?


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

OMFG!!! :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

(From this forum) I didn't believe before I could see it!


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

wow! Congrats!!! Ur the Man!!


----------



## HJ242 (Jan 24, 2006)

Rain,

Inform me when you are around Nicosia, we can meet. There are other 3 GTR's here and we meet regularly. If you are interested pls PM me.


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

Rain said:


> Yeah figured as much. Oh yeah was i right in saying the one over there was Number 15 ? did you remember at all?


I have a feeling it was #15, but my brain is also yelling #18 at me... hmm can't remember. I can check for you. I ran with the aus Z-tune at a track day here. I can honestly say I passed a Z-tune on the track in my lowly 'non-z-tune' GTR... haha.

I'm glad they sent you the briefcase and bits. How cool is it! Nismo are all about the little touches that make you forget about what things cost, and just appreciate them for what they are, not their price tag.

disclaimer: the z-tune may or may not have been doing a passenger lap when I passed it... hehe. but hey, it's all I have!


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

cool. 

Well Iwata-san is just pure class and a true representative of Nismo, they sent me the case and some shit at the customs here in canada must have dropped it and cracked the bottom cause the boxes were perfect and it was bubble wrapped like a baby! i saw it and told Iwata-san about it and hey presto he sends me a fedex number tells me to send it back and they will see what they can do.

After a few weeks i get the case perfect condition. and to top it off he sends me a 2007 Nismo JGTC Calender and a little 1:48 scale Z-Tune by Ebbro haha. That there, is what i call REAL Customer support and I for one will very much likely be buying from Nismo again in the next few years!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Cars Nice , so's the colour .


----------



## LAURENCE (Jan 4, 2005)

Rain said:


> No judgements on age! haha i worked my ass to the god damn bone for this.



GOOD MAN! :thumbsup: Worth it! 
Luscious photos Dino 

What a car!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Few more pix. No chassis prep pix I'm afraid.


































































And the world's coolest car transporter


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

Absolutely beautiful! Nothing more needs to be said.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Nothing compares to this car and Dino's pics of this car. What a pair!!


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

yeah That transport was neat, i liked that sequence.


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

Outstanding!!!

Big up ya self.!!. Much respect!!

Big congrats and enjoy her to the fullest!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

Was this car at the Prince Nissan dealer in Tokyo mid January 07?

I saw one there during TAS 2007.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

My particular car ? no it wouldnt have been never left Nismos cotton gloved hands


----------



## Borsta (Nov 26, 2003)

Absolutely stunning! Must be a blast having that one on order. Must be terrible having to wait to go home and have a look at it!


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

Very nice indeed. A collectors car for sure....no go hit the track and let us know how it feels!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks Dino for the pictures, you were lucky with the weather there . . .

That's really impressive . . . 

After the loading, where did the car go?


----------



## costadelsol (Jul 14, 2005)

My only thought on the numbering sequence, i.e this is car #16, but the engine says #17 may be down to the Japanese superstition (sp) of not using the number 13? therefore the car to number ratio will have gone as follows:

car number------- 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 etc
Number on plate - 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 etc :thumbsup:

Oh and congratulations on such owning such a piece of automotive history!!!


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

super duper nice ride. on my list of cars i'd like to own at some point in my life.


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

Lovin' that raised chrome Nismo emblem. I neeeeeeeeeed one!


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

costadelsol said:


> My only thought on the numbering sequence, i.e this is car #16, but the engine says #17 may be down to the Japanese superstition (sp) of not using the number 13? therefore the car to number ratio will have gone as follows:
> 
> car number------- 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 etc
> Number on plate - 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 etc :thumbsup:
> ...


Actually it's 14 and 4. Most Japanese buildings don't have a 4th floor, for just that reason.


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

4 is death I believe.


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

I cant beleive i have only just seen this, congratulations on buying one of the best Skyline's ever built.
Very well done.
Enjoy it.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

The Z Tune at Omori was chasis # 1 but engine 4 or 5, IIRC. Yeah it would have been 
cool to have it match up or something. As far as not having a 4th floor, I have yet
seen one that does not have a 4th floor. I have been here 6 years + so I have been
in quite a few buildings


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Rain you haven't been there to get your 1m key for the car, they might send you that one by post mail . . .


----------



## ttknf (Feb 2, 2007)

legalr33 said:


> 4 is death I believe.


Yeah, the word "shi" is for the number 4 and for "death/decease." So often you'll hear Japanese people use the word "yon" instead of "shi" for 4.


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: I love that car :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

usagtrpilot said:


> Lovin' that raised chrome Nismo emblem. I neeeeeeeeeed one!



It would be nice to get one, but I'm afraid they are only for "Nismo Complete" Cars like Rain's Z-tune. Believe me, I've tried to get one for my car. I have tons of Nismo parts on my car, but since my car was not assembled at the Nismo Factory...it's not a Nismo Complete car.

For the photographer of your car (DCD), much props! :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

I would like to hire your services. I will even bring my car to Tokyo. Please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## GETREAL (Jul 6, 2005)

Congrats mate, you are one of the lucky 20 to own such a refined 'street legal' machine. If only Nismo made more of them, and if only I won the lotto..
Oh well, I'll have to put up with my R33 ZTUNE...


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Mate loving that 33 Ztune haha would be sweet if at some point we could get together with Dino or some other great photographer and do a small shoot  perhaps in the future!! 

Thanks Everyone for the kind words.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

gtrlux said:


> Rain you haven't been there to get your 1m key for the car, they might send you that one by post mail . . .


Rain, is that key for the boot or for the glove box? Looks too big to work 
for the ignition. Perhaps a key to Nissan or for the locks on your wheels.
Awesome car. :thumbsup:


----------



## GETREAL (Jul 6, 2005)

Rain said:


> Mate loving that 33 Ztune haha would be sweet if at some point we could get together with Dino or some other great photographer and do a small shoot  perhaps in the future!!
> 
> Thanks Everyone for the kind words.


Sounds like a plan!!!
Meet you in Tokyo!?!?

Maybe Dino can photoshop my car into one of your pictures?!?


----------



## 32rulz (Sep 16, 2006)

congrats on the purchase mate, where in canada are you?
perhaps you can show me more pics here.  
definitely the best r34.

cheers


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

32rulz, if i mentioned this like perhaps last year i could have was in Vancouver when i 1st purchased it haha but since then ive moved to the East coast (blah so boring over here i miss Vancouver so much) 

I think thats the key for the glovebox


----------



## langerdan (Nov 3, 2006)

first of all congrats on an awesome car , secondly how the hell did you manage to get on the list for a z-tune you must have serious connections???


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

haha Connections, eeehh not really, it was actually luck and lots of pestering. 

Its a long story, BUT, keeping it short, someone dropped out of the list and i was quick to take his place


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

3 Weeks to go!!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I have just finished making a model of this car! I will have to post it sometime


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Been away and off-line for a few days so I missed this thread. What a lovely car. Many congratulations. 

As my tuner said to me, "If you do crash it on the circuit, you must be able to climb out and walk away laughing!" :smokin:


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Rain said:


> haha Connections, eeehh not really, it was actually luck and lots of pestering.
> 
> Its a long story, BUT, keeping it short, someone dropped out of the list and i was quick to take his place


I wanna here the storie, its once in a lifetime. 

Congrats again rain :clap: 

The good thing is when owning a z-tune is.... where ever you go you know you can have it washed  If your in england, let me know, I'll wash it


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Lol i was my own cars, spend a good 5-6 hours on the WRX, lord knows how long id be on this. 5-6 incl. of a wax/polish etc.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Rain when the car arrives in the docks, you can roll me over out from the container, so your tires don't get dirty . . . . 







All this comes with the ownership of a Z-Tune . .lol


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Haha, ok well, when i 1st found out that Nismo was putting the Z-Tune in to limited production i found some info on it and kept tabs on where it was going. slowly but surely they finally released their website with contact information. I thought, "Eh what the hell ill e-mail as see what happens" about 3 days later, Iwata-san replied with, something around the lines of, We are glad that you like our car its this much.... I sat there for a while mystified at the numbers i was seeing (yes after converting it) and then replied "Thank You" haha, a little time went by and i got a few jobs around that paid rather well, i worked like an abused dancing bear, anyone that had money to gimme id do what it took. 

Anyway, by the time i had enough to make the down payment, i go back all excited and determined, all i get is SOLD OUT...WHAT!...no..i was genuinely depressed for like a week, at the time my GF (now fiancée) told me, to just e-mail and see what happens, so i did, i Sent e-mail after e-mail after e-mail, most of the time i got back; Sorry we have sold all stock of Z-tunes etc etc, didnt matter i kept asking, what if i bought an R34 and gave it to you etc etc. It was a no go.

Then outta no where i was spending a late night starting at the Nismo Z-tune page and *ding* ooh i have mail, i read it and it says "Dear Sir, i will put you on the top of our Z-tune wait list, if someone changes their mind, i will let you know"....BAH! changes their mind..who changes their mind on something like this. so i left it there, what else can i do, i went about my skyline less life wondering the streets in the rain...ok well not that mellow dramatic, but you know it was a shitty month. I got home to my Apartment in Vancouver and about 2 hours after that i get a phone call,

Me: Hello?
Iwata-San: Hello, Mr Ryan, this is Mr Iwata from Nissan Motorsport Japan
Me:....yes....
Iwata-san: Would you like to purchase a Z-Tune?
Me:....what?
Iwata-san: one of our customers cancelled the order, would you like this place.
Me: Yes...yes i would. Thank you

*hang up*

I didnt sleep..for i think like 3 days, i paced around and around not really believing what i heard. Haha, you know that uber happy feeling you get and you just wanna scream, thats what i had but i couldnt scream, after all..it was late.

Anywho, after that it was rather smooth sailing, i paid up the 50% deposit upfront, and the car build was on. I took out a loan from the interest free bank (Dad) and paid the rest. And a few weeks ago i just finished paying back the old man. so officially my car (I couldnt let him have half of it..im greedy damn it)  

Like i said, pure luck.

Edit: just a funny side note, i got fired from 2 jobs cause i kept forgetting to shave haha, i think during those few months i got less than 5 hours sleep a night


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

Rain said:


> 32rulz, if i mentioned this like perhaps last year i could have was in Vancouver when i 1st purchased it haha but since then ive moved to the East coast (blah so boring over here i miss Vancouver so much)
> 
> I think thats the key for the glovebox


I might have missed a post somewhere, but....

Any legal issues bringing it in?

A few Skylines were auctioned by B.C. Asset Recovery after authorities picked them up at the port awhile back.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Thrust said:


> Been away and off-line for a few days so I missed this thread. What a lovely car. Many congratulations.
> 
> As my tuner said to me, "If you do crash it on the circuit, you must be able to climb out and walk away laughing!" :smokin:


Id be laughing on the outside, but id be :bawling: on the inside :chuckle:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

legalr33 said:


> I might have missed a post somewhere, but....
> 
> Any legal issues bringing it in?
> 
> A few Skylines were auctioned by B.C. Asset Recovery after authorities picked them up at the port awhile back.


The car was only purchased while i was in Vancouver (Ie i paid for the order of it etc)

The car never came to Canada.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Rain said:


> Haha, ok well, when i 1st found out that Nismo was putting the Z-Tune in to limited production i found some info on it and kept tabs on where it was going. slowly but surely they finally released their website with contact information. I thought, "Eh what the hell ill e-mail as see what happens" about 3 days later, Iwata-san replied with, something around the lines of, We are glad that you like our car its this much.... I sat there for a while mystified at the numbers i was seeing (yes after converting it) and then replied "Thank You" haha, a little time went by and i got a few jobs around that paid rather well, i worked like an abused dancing bear, anyone that had money to gimme id do what it took.
> 
> Anyway, by the time i had enough to make the down payment, i go back all excited and determined, all i get is SOLD OUT...WHAT!...no..i was genuinely depressed for like a week, at the time my GF (now fiancée) told me, to just e-mail and see what happens, so i did, i Sent e-mail after e-mail after e-mail, most of the time i got back; Sorry we have sold all stock of Z-tunes etc etc, didnt matter i kept asking, what if i bought an R34 and gave it to you etc etc. It was a no go.
> 
> ...


Excellent, excellent, mate.
Great story there, lol it was too late in the evening to scream! I bet you needed a fresh drink after that call . . .:thumbsup: 

Enjoy this man, theses are some rare own passionated enjoyments in the life of a man. Sad that your car won't be anymore in japan in May. I would have loved to drive side by side with you on the C-ONE. :smokin: 



> Edit: just a funny side note, i got fired from 2 jobs cause i kept forgetting to shave haha, i think during those few months i got less than 5 hours sleep a night


You might have been the only jobless person in world to buy a Z-Tune . . .LOL



Chris


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Great story buddy!!
I would actually have been unable to sleep!!!


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Haha right now ive got a job, sorta, its crap but what can you do, im hoping to either move back to vancouver or some place in Europe.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Here is a pic I had as my screen saver for the past 9 months.
It is not your car, but bares a striking resemblence. I took this
when a few of us went to Omori, Dino asked them to bring it
out for us,


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

20 Days to go, Then im on the first light outta here!!


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

LOL Yes, they seem to Like Dino over there 

When i was talking to Iwata about having a photographer over to do a shoot, i said it was him, and it was all

AH yes Dino-san yes, he is welcome etc etc haha.




hyrev said:


> Here is a pic I had as my screen saver for the past 9 months.
> It is not your car, but bares a striking resemblence. I took this
> when a few of us went to Omori, Dino asked them to bring it
> out for us,


----------



## Quail (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow - amazing car. You are a very lucky man; but sounds like you worked hard for it!! Enjoy the car! One day I hope to own a beast as special!


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Rain said:


> 20 Days to go, Then im on the first light outta here!!


Sounds like your getting out there same time im going there, bet you cant wait now can you?

Tony


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

=D not at all, tho im gonna still have to go clear the car etc. I hope it arrives by the time im there.


----------



## Goodfellah (May 9, 2005)

Whell im pretty lucky owning a R34 v-spec at age of 22
But you make me wana drive my car out of a cliff.
Mate, what a car !!!!
Im truly happy for you, cause R34 is overall a dream for many peapole, but this is a dream never come true...

Good luck with it.
//Varro


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

*The Most Extreme Skyline Ever Built*

Uuuh! I picked up the April 2007 issue of Turbo & High-Tech Performance mag earlier this week. I just realized that this is the same car! Congrats Rain, beauty on wheels!!!


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

WOOT!! Its finally out!! Awesome, *runs to chapters to find a copy*

Thanks for the compliments, and indeed it will be a rather lengthy process to get the car on the road. but its worth the trouble.


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

Totally missed this thread. Congrats :clap: 
A real Z-tune in Europe


----------



## BUG4LIFE (Jun 5, 2006)

I couldn't be more jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

We're not worthy, we're not worthy....and if you need to keep those tires clean coming off the container, i'll happily lay down so you can roll over me! "Look guys, these tire marks are from a Z-Tune!!!"


----------



## r34skyline (Oct 20, 2004)

my only claim to fame in this Z-Tune saga is that the guy who details my car, details the only Z-Tune in Australia, and in Melbourne too!! (owner has copious amounts of ferrari's and porsches too.. meh, whaddaya gonna do?)

Final Inspection Gallery

Go to page 2...

i just realised something... look what he's done to the boot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Rain, please don't


----------



## r34skyline (Oct 20, 2004)

IT'S FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Powerplay Imports

quick, someone buy it and forgoodness sake, take out the friggen stereo install!!!!!! argh!!!!!!!1


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

so eh, have you got it yet now, its the 25th after all, 23 days passed!

come on.

absolutely gorgeous car, and the phonecall made me laugh, you seem like a very nice guy who worked insanely hard to acquire his dream car, i admire that, i seriously do.

:bowdown1:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

LOL!

We are still doing paper work believe it or not, not sure where its gonna end up, the rather thick loads of red tape in different places i want to take it is making it very hard to get the car on the road. Annoying but what can you do, just keep trying.


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

Wonderful bet your over the moon, hope you get the paperwork sorted 
keep us updated (envy is a understatment)


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

hyrev said:


> Here is a pic I had as my screen saver for the past 9 months.
> It is not your car, but bares a striking resemblence. I took this
> when a few of us went to Omori, Dino asked them to bring it
> out for us,


totally missed this thread, omfg! well done on owning a z tune

paul - i remember that day well at Omori (photo), highlight of my trip to japan (one of)

mmmmmm ztune goodness! :squintdan


----------



## StretchGSK (Oct 24, 2006)

Congrats on owning something so special!!

Here is the link to the Turbo mag article
http://www.turbomagazine.com/features/704_turp_nissan_skyline_gtr_ztune/


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Haha thanks guys, looks like things are going ahead slowly so hopefully in the next few weeks something of a sliver lining over this big ass cloud will appear.


----------



## swiftmetal (May 30, 2007)

Can i just ask, how do i go about buying one of these Z tuned R34? 

Is it possibleto import one to the uk, if so at what cost?


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

absolutely fantastic car! this is what dreams are made of!!

bet you cant wait to get in her and turn the shiny key!

:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

Regards, Rob


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

I have taken it for a short drive (around a private court yard):nervous:  , couldnt do much since i didnt want to attract too much attention  happy to have sourced a good supplier of 100+ octane fuel barrels 

The car is just amazing, i cant really say anything more about it, just amazing!

Its annoying that the paper work is taking so long, but what can you do.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Your patience will be rewarded


----------



## RedsunsFD (May 5, 2006)

Wow, congratulations on getting your hands on a Z tune! That is really, very impressive! 

I was wondering, have you got any full res. images of it? I am dying to find a good one to use as my desktop background


----------



## Jamster (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice rims!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!and the car is speechless i wish to have one when i get my licence!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

RedsunsFD said:


> Wow, congratulations on getting your hands on a Z tune! That is really, very impressive!
> 
> I was wondering, have you got any full res. images of it? I am dying to find a good one to use as my desktop background


yes please!

i want to make a complete 1/24 model of this one...with a lot of detail etc.

i need more interior pics:smokin:, and possibly one of the front fender (what sort of mesh the grille is in there)


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

you are the luckiest man alive!
you own the best skyline ever built.


----------



## iksvo (Sep 29, 2006)

This is completely insane, outrageous, illigal and f***in' marvelous! 
You're my hero now Rain!!!opcorn:


----------



## driftmeister (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi Rain

That's a great ride to be cherish for a long time to come. Many Cheers to you for owning the greatest ride available in this century. Heard there is another in Hong Kong too...


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

haha, Thanks guys, Yeah i have some really high-res shots that Dino kindly sent me on a DVD but it packed up now! When i unpack again in a month ill post a link to some of them here, If of course Dino does not mind.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

driftmeister said:


> Hi Rain
> 
> That's a great ride to be cherish for a long time to come. Many Cheers to you for owning the greatest ride available in this century. Heard there is another in Hong Kong too...


Yup, Hong Kong, too I dont know who bought the Powerplay (Australian) one again its not on their site anymore, but who ever got it i hope has fixed it back to normal, the original owner had installed a ridiculous amplifier and all this other useless things on the car, the only thing im going to put in it will be a new head unit, the one that comes with it still has a tape player! :squintdan


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Your kidding ? after spending all that money and you get a tape player ?


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

lol, i knew about it before i bought it, obviously i didnt buy the car for its supa toight rude ice systim yo! haha


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

lol I know, I understand that

But I just thought that you would of atleast got a CD player ?, oh well, never mind  all's well that ends well


----------



## Berejen (Nov 28, 2006)

you're the man !! that's all I can say !!


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

You really must be buzzing from anticipation!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Rain said:


> new head unit, the one that comes with it still has a tape player! :squintdan


Whats a tape player:chuckle:


----------



## driftmeister (Jun 19, 2007)

Rain: My GTT came with a CD Player Double Din as factory installed...hehe. Maybe better check why them if can at least changed it to MD or CD. Tape is close to obselete....


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Haha  guys seriously, they put it in because they know that most people will replace the stock on anyway. Honestly, i will too and im glad it came with it, i dont feel so bad about taking it out and putting it on ebay

"Z-Tune Head Unit, 500$"

Haha 

PS: I went and got the disk out of storage and ill get some pics up later in the week. Gotta PM Dino 1st and make sure its ok with him.


----------



## cyberspyder (Mar 28, 2007)

:bawling: :chairshot GOD I *HATE* Canada's importing rule...maybe I'll have to move :chairshot: :bawling:

Edit: Nice car Rain, maybe I should have found this thread before starting another. I'll say it aagain, your car is the wet dream for many (me included)...


----------

